
Feds agree to give Seattle $2B in low-interest loans for light rail - jseliger
http://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/transportation/feds-agree-to-give-sound-transit-2-billion-in-low-interest-loans-for-light-rail/
======
teslabox
Interest is the largest single expense of any debt-financed infrastructure
project. Ellen Brown, author of _Web of Debt_ [1], has advocated a public
infrastructure bank for several years now.

[1] [http://www.webofdebt.com/](http://www.webofdebt.com/)

~~~
dajohnson89
Who profits the most off the interest?

~~~
slededit
Municipal bond holders (you could be one if you want). The interest is tax
free too!

~~~
dajohnson89
And who are the biggest Muni bond holders?

~~~
slededit
As with most financial instruments they are owned by primarily by
"institutions". You may know them better as that bond fund in your 401(k).

------
Animats
But not the monorail system which the voters wanted several years ago.

